# Hello



## druavesi (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys, new to this website


----------



## arik52 (Nov 18, 2008)

What aspects of theatre are you involved in? What position(s) do/have you hold/held? Tell us about yourself! And welcome to CB, it's a really great resource of information, and hopefully you can contribute to that too.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! As was just said, tell us more about yourself. 

Get to know the search function. There's a lot of great information already here. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello, Welcome, it's good to see you!

Share some more info. We're more curious than cats!

We look forward to seeing you on the boards!


----------

